# DBSTalk Archives...



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Where did they go? Or did I miss something? I think I can search them, but not browse them...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=21


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

When I click on Steve's link it says I can't access the page.


I think I reported this some time agao when someone challenged me on whether Charlie ever made a statement in a Charlie Chat about non Open TV receivers being upgraded to renumber locals.

The answer was that he made a generic statement about the upgrade never saying anything about any restrictions on receivers affected. But I had to find it over at dbsforums because I could not access ours. My guess is that the admins have access and we don't but when they check it all appears well to them. but this is only a guess on my part.

That was some time ago.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok you should beable to view it now.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks Steve.... Welcome Back!?!?!?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks James! Great to be back  oinly 1763 more posts for me to catch up on


----------

